# First Spring Bass Today



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

Broke the ice today 
not a keeper only 20 in. or so.
but still a striper 
n.end out going tide.
very old salted clam.
missed the first bite (talkin) and not watcthen rods.
got the next one.
a few more SUNNY days should make the action pick up even a little more.
dont wait go get em :fishing:


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go, AL- the "big 'uns" will be here soon!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Al. Sure wont be long now.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wahooooo*

Alright Al great job still waiting to be able go out myself..


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

went out for a couple hours today brig south end nothing and pretty cold out


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job . I have been blessed and get a keeper for my first of the year almost every year...6 years and counting and many prior years as well. The last 3 years I have been getting them into Jan. So for the past 3 I guess it wasnt my first of the year but first keeper of the year.. Nice job on your 1st for 2007


----------

